# What's a good colour to add to blue gravel?



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

I plan to fill an aquarium wtih java fern & anubias and figured this would be a good section to ask: What gravel colour might mix well with blue?

I've ordered 66% of the gravel that I need. It's royal blue under light (navy blue with lights off). For the rest of the 33% gravel, I would love some ideas. Thank you.


----------

